# Struggles and Support > Inspiration and Success >  >  Happy Memories

## Cuchculan

@fetisha
 inspired this topic. memories you have of a time when you were happy. Could be a year ago. Could be ten years ago. It doesn't matter. Tell us about those times over a series of posts. If we all had one happy memory a day or even a week, we would have something to go on. I believe that if we done something once in our lives, we can do it again. The happy memories might inspire some people. Might bring a smile to a few faces as they think back over things they once done. Could be something funny that happened. Could be hanging out with friends. Even just a long walk on the beach. Share those memories. Have a bit of laugh thinking back all those years ago. But most of all let it be a reminder of what you can still do in life.

----------


## JamieWAgain

I have a weird phobia/fear of driving long distances to places I've never been. I had to do so today, but carpooled with a new friend to ease my anxiety. 
It was so funny because it's so hot here that my windows were fogged at 630 in the morning. The whole way down to my destination I had the back windshield wiper going because I didn't know how to turn it off. We were just laughing because I'm like..."I don't know which button turns it off so let's just keep it on.." and it was funny. Maybe you had to be there to see the humor..  ::):

----------


## JamieWAgain

Ps
This is a great idea for a thread because happiness isn't permanent. It's moments. It's all those moments when we are happy and sometimes we don't even know it.  ::):

----------


## InvisibleGuy

^ I agree. Awesome idea for a thread  ::): 

I have lots, but two that come to mind right away. I was overall pretty happy when my kids were younger, and my marriage with my ex was still strong. I know that's not a specific memory, but it's a time I look back on very, very often. I think I was just a lot happier, and even though helping to raise three little ones could be very, very stressful at times, I don't think my anxiety was as bad back then. I know it wasn't. I have tons of awesome memories from my kids oc, but the time when they born until about ten years old was just....a really, really awesome time.

The other was all the years I spent playing Little League when I was little (age 5 to about 12 I guess). I made the all-star team almost every year, and it felt really good to have friends on my team every year, and to do something I was pretty good at, when otherwise I just had zero self esteem back then.

A specific memory would be the cruise I went on with family last summer. That was just incredible. It makes me happy to think about that, I'll have memories of that forever.

----------


## sweetful

Playing video games as a kid/teen made me happy. I would lose myself in these other worlds for hours through games. Yeah, I could still play them now, but it's just not the same as when I was younger. That was a simpler time. I used to enjoy trips to arcades, bowling alleys, and amusement parks.

----------


## Cuchculan

Just sitting in a park with a load of other people in the sun. Many years ago now. Place we used to meet up on a Sunday afternoon. The days seemed to last much longer back then. We hadn't a care in the world. We could just chill. Listen to some music. Maybe get a game of ball going. Some people had their dogs with them. At time we would walk the park with the dogs. Still a park I like to cycle down to every so often. But one that has changed so much from years ago.

----------


## Cuchculan

Funny how I can still recall picnics from when I was a kid. Talking 4 years old. Something you don't see many families do these days. Be it to a park or the beach. Always good to remember. Think these days it seems like the day is over before you know it. Back then the days seemed to appear to go on for much longer. Another favourite of mine was laying back and simply watching the clouds drift by. Talking Summer months here. Actually seemed like we had a Summer when we were kids. These days it seems nothing but rain. You could pass a day away without a care in the world. You stayed outdoors too for most of the day. Hardly ever in the house. No computers in those days. Not much on TV either. Your time was spent outdoors.

----------


## Cuchculan

I am sure if you close your eyes your mind will take you back to those happier times. Especially if you know you are looking to remember them. So you can share them here. Worth a go. Sit down. Close the eyes. See what comes to mind.

----------


## Otherside

Surfing in Scotland when I was about fourteen. Place called Lossiemouth? On the North Sea. Absolutely fucking freezing, falling in is a horrid shock. But god, it was a good time.

----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## Skippy

4 years ago, going to the CNE in Toronto with who is now my partner. Almost got sprayed by a skunk later that night on the way home!

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Me, and my gf at the beach. It was, I think Labor Day. She was sitting on my lap, on a chair a few feet from the surf, from the beach. I could smell her hair, her perfume. I remember her long blond hair tickling my face. I remember kissing her and the way she tasted. I remember her arms around me.

I remember being lost in that moment. And I remember I never wanted it to end.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I was dancing in my car with my kids.

Hands up, less be gangsters fuq it

Dancing to Drake fuq the neighbors

Yeah I went there

----------


## InvisibleGuy

fuq it all, I went all out  ::):

----------


## Cuchculan

Sitting in the sun listening to music. When we get the sun.

----------


## TwerkinForTalos

Playing in a tree in front of our old house when I was around 7 or 8. My brother was too scared to climb to the top, but I saw a bird nest up there and wanted to see the eggs. Climbed all the way to the top and found a good sitting spot. Poked my head out of the leaves and could see all around, as well as into the bird nest. There was a nice breeze so the top branches were swaying.

----------


## lethargic nomad

> my daughter running up to me so excited to see me and hugging me then giving me a kiss on the cheek when she was 3 or 4 years old.




Wow.  I didn't know you had kids.

----------


## fetisha

Playing in the snow with my friends childhood/elementary school and going to the mall with my daughter.

----------

